# Driver Motorsport/Frakenturbo F23T Review



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

*Just like my Driver Motorsport 2+ WMI tune review, I have not been paid, received product or anything else that would influence my opinion.... I was going to wait till I got dyno results but I cant help myself anymore. I had to share.*

As many of you know, and especially those that have been following the various Frakenturbo threads, I have been sitting on the sidelines for quite some time before deciding to go BT, k04, or f23t. 

I ruled out Big Turbo for a few different reasons. 

*Number 1*, the amount of money that it actually takes to get a BT mkv going. Can you do BT on the cheap?... yes, but why do a BT if you are just going to handicap it right from the beginning? *Number 2*, the fact that it takes a tremendous amount of time and research to track down all the parts, install the parts, and get them to function together nicely. My last project was like that and I just didnt want to spend the money or deal with the headaches... after all this is my daily driver. *Number 3*, cost of BT vs the actual value of a mkv. I love my little GTI but let's be honest here... not exactly a high end sports car. Spending $7000 on a $12,000 car, and especially one that is FWD just doesnt make sense. 

So the next option is K04... Cheaper and install is fairly straight forward but it just didnt seem to hit the numbers I wanted. 

And finally the F23T. Cheap, good numbers, easy install, and works with existing hardware... seemed like a good compromise. 

One of my main concerns was the tuning for the Frakenturbo. Everyone and their mother does a tune for stage 1 through stage 2+ but very few venture further than that. I had heard rumors of GIAC and others joining the game but nothing ever really came around. Heck, I even thought about Eurodyne but the fear of screwing something up made me think twice.

I debated on the f23t until Driver Motorsport came online. After exchanging a few emails with DM I was sold. They were awesome to work with, even at the stage 2+ level. Customer service is top notch and addressed each and EVERYONE of my concerns. At no time did I feel talked down to or that I wasnt important... no matter how stupid my questions were.

After I drove my DM 2+ WMI file forr a few weeks my clutch started to slip so it was time to address that and to finally pull the trigger on the f23t. I had planned on doing the install myself but as things worked out with the car being down... it was just easier to do it all at once. Cost of the install at a quality shop was about $500 including fluids. 

Delivery and communication with Doug was flawless. When my shop had a question they emailed Doug and he CALLED them within 10 mins of the email... That's damn good service in my book. The install went perfect.

Ok... BLAH BLAH BLAH. How does it drive? 

AWESOME. Holy sh*t is it awesome. I've been working with DM for a few weeks dialing in the WMI file and each and every time the tune just gets better. Honestly, even the first file I received wasnt too bad. I'm really really happy we didnt stop there though. Power has been building and building. There is POWER EVERYWHERE. I can't even explain how hard it pulls. I can light up my tires at will... especially with my last revision (not graphed). The boost control is unreal. Revision 4.4 was a real break through. After that point, DM just kept making more and more power. Here some visual aids:




























The graphs are nothing short of amazing. DM shows that a real knowledge of how not only the turbo works but how the ECU works as well. I'm impressed at how deep their knowledge goes. I've learned a lot just speaking with them. 

I will have dyno results soon. My local dyno is a subaru tuning shop (Cobb Tuning) and uses a 4wd Mustang dyno so the results will be a bit low compared to a dynojet but I think they'll serve to at least show some numbers. To be honest though, I dont even care. This turbo/tuning combination is so damn fun to drive. Power is awesome and there has been Zero compromise in drivabilty. If you have been on the sidelines thinking about it... your wait is over. Tell Santa this is what you want for Christmas. You wont be disappointed.

I'm happy to answer any questions and I encourage Bronson and Doug to add to this as well.

Link to Driver Motorsport: http://drivermotorsport.com/

Link to Frakenturbo: http://www.frankenturbo.com/


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great review. Glad to hear you are happy with the setup. 

Does the DM tune offer any sort of restricted boost by gear to help with traction? My only concern about the huge power and low spool is that the tires won't be able to grip until 70 mph lol. Im sure michelin pilot super sports would help in that regard.

Awesome that it spools so fast....just barely more than the K03


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

Give me a break man. You did this to another thread too. I'm not sure what your agenda is or who you work for but it is in very bad taste to post that in my review. If you have a legitimate claim or information I would kindly ask you start your own thread about it. Please keep your ad hominem attacks in another area. I have had nothing but a positive experience working with Driver Motorsport. He has showed a commitment to the tune and to helping others in the vw community. As far as the facility... I like the fact he doesnt have some fancy shop. When you buy a tune from a big fancy shop with an expensive showroom, the customer ends up paying for the overhead instead of the actual usable product. He is starting out small and humble... which makes him hungry to turn a better product instead of being complacent in the market place and not improving the product. Being fired from a job (if that is really the case) always has two sides with circumstances that may not be apparent. 

If I'm wrong about Driver Motorsport or Bronson then I've made my bed... I'm happy that I bought the tune and even happier with the experience I've had.


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

big_c02 said:


> Great review. Glad to hear you are happy with the setup.
> 
> Does the DM tune offer any sort of restricted boost by gear to help with traction? My only concern about the huge power and low spool is that the tires won't be able to grip until 70 mph lol. Im sure michelin pilot super sports would help in that regard.
> 
> Awesome that it spools so fast....just barely more than the K03



Thanks man, very happy about the change with my car. It's a beast. I'm sure that DM could do a custom tune if that is what you are after. Power is abundant and I do get some wheel spin especially when its wet. Its a good problem to have though.


----------



## FahrerM (Aug 6, 2013)

crew219 said:


> There's a difference between having a fancy shop vs having a basic shop where he can easily test his changes under controlled situations.
> 
> In his case, he's operating out of his house and simply adjusting based off logs provided to him. The problem with that is that it all comes down to the quality of the logs and customer feedback.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll just address this once publicly. 

1) This knock sensitivity stuff, is baseless. I invite any customer to log this, it can be done with Vag-Com. If need be, I'll give the blocks and any customer can compare it to stock or any other tuned file.

2) This is not done based off of customers data logs, you cannot make a tune this way. This is why I own a MK5 and why I just purchased a MK6 prior to releasing the TSI calibrations. Another baseless accusation.

3) I invite you or anybody to compare the files to what you feel is the best available. I've offered up the raw binary, map per map, strategy to strategy as I'm not concerned comparing it to what Dave feels is the best. Prove you're right, you got the chance to do it now... I'm offering it up. If you're not willing, or not capable of doing this with your 'connections'... You're wasting a lot of your time. If you're wrong, that'd be pretty embarassing considering it's not being done with a team and a million dollar R&D budget. 

Anybody can make accusations, if you're not willing to back it up and prove your view point, at that point it is malicious and weird/immoral. You're effecting people's lives by doing this to DM and many other companies. You don't see this because you're not in the industry. You don't know these people, you never give them the chance you just want your Internet 'fame'. I can tell you that Drive SPM, Forge, CTS Turbo, Unitronic and whomever else you've targeted all have happy customers and their products are all very competitive in the market. Perhaps that's the point, you can't handle a competitor to the company you follow.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

↑Poor Form :thumbdown: ↑Ban :bs: ↑Bye! :wave:
Already thought about it...ordered my K04+ programmer...it arrives tomorrow :thumbup: He's going to keep boost down for me though, because I really do not need to push it. I'll try it at 2.5+bar of boost, but most likely will aim for 2.4bar max.
I love having the option to customize the tune beyond the limits of "Intake, DP, HPFP, FMIC"...and Bronson has been on top of everything to provide a "not off the shelf tune". I have many other mods allowing advances to the K04+ tune...and plan even more  All I could do with my GIAC was...well, nothing more.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

crew219 said:


> There's a difference between having a fancy shop vs having a basic shop where he can easily test his changes under controlled situations.


*I hate control....FREEDOM! Must be all of the Scottish blood in me.*



crew219 said:


> In his case, he's operating out of his house and simply adjusting based off logs provided to him. The problem with that is that it all comes down to the quality of the logs and customer feedback.


 *That's more than any other tuner will do for you...right?*



crew219 said:


> Anyone can tune with a cracked version of WinOLS. His loader is an Alientech Powergate which anyone can purchase. Adjust a few parameters, reduce knock sensitivity and you can make a great feeling tune which may or may not be detrimental to the longevity of the engine and turbo setup.


*Why aren't you doing it then? Are you for corporate USA? I believe in the individual spirit myself...I hate corporate boundaries ;(*



crew219 said:


> In my dealings with Bronson, he is quick to stretch the truth and unwilling to see things in any way other than his own. Both are dangerous qualities when selecting someone to tune your engine.


*Falsely said...he has listened to my opinion and agreed when valid and warranted. Perhaps you are the one unwilling to hear another's POV, huh? BESIDES, HE REALLY DOESN'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU...NOW DOES HE? I know I am certainly done listening to you *


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Obviously the non compete wasn't drafted well if he is still tuning using APR's trade secrets. 

Interesting that people switching from large tuners to DM are more happy and getting better results. Not sure how this shows his "lack" of tuning ability. Maybe if they were getting bad results from his work you would have something to say but that doesn't seem to be the case here. 

Maybe apr made the mistake of not adding him to the calibration team, if there is even any truth to that...


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

*I'll indulge this hyperbole one last time before ignoring further non-sense. I encourage others to do so as well. *

First off, I posted this thread to inform others of the PERSONAL experience that I've had with both Frakenturbo and Driver Motorsport. I did this with pertinent information that was documented with my logs collected from my car. It is not hearsay, the results are what they are... plain and simple. Second, posting personal information about someone's history in an attempt to smear or stifle a growing business speaks volumes about the intent of the poster. I'm sure you are an intelligent guy and maybe your intention really is to warn the community about Driver Motorsport but my gut feeling is that you are an employee of APR or closely related to APR in some aspect. I like APR products but the manner in which you and they are sabotaging (much like what the Gonzo camp is doing) a growing business casts a negative shadow on APR as a whole. It isnt good business for Driver Motorsport or APR to do what you are doing. Let the results be what they are and let this growing business grow and help the VW community. Third, my car hauls ass and I'm a happy customer.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Back on the traction subject- did the LSD help you quite a bit? 

Ive read great reviews on the pilot super sports....really seems to help traction


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

I love my f23t, it's boss.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

APR fanboys.........sigh


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

big_c02 said:


> Back on the traction subject- did the LSD help you quite a bit?
> 
> Ive read great reviews on the pilot super sports....really seems to help traction


Yes, it helped but I wouldn't have spent the money to do it if the stock clutch wasn't an issue. If you have the resources and excuse to do it then it is worth it, otherwise money could be better spent elsewhere. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Bronson is a great talker. Too bad his speeches are not representative of his tuning abilities.


Can you give an example of this alleged discrepancy? Can you offer any specifics about the parameters he hasn't command of?




crew219 said:


> If he is half as good as he says he is, I'm sure APR would have allowed him to join their calibration department as he so wished. Now he's playing a game of smoke and mirrors trying to avoid being caught violating his non-compete. Bet you didn't know that Tampa, FL is just a few miles outside of APR's facility huh?





crew219 said:


> It seems like Bronson plays fast and loose with the truth on that. Openly he says he isn't competing with APR and did not have any participation in the calibration department. Privately, it seems as if he tells people otherwise


Are you directly accusing DriverMotorsport of stealing intellectual property? Or are you just citing circumstantial evidence and then conflating that into a picture you hope is damaging? If APR has a point of view on misappropriation of their IP, I'm sure they'll act on it. They did so with Gonzo Tuning, if you remember.




crew219 said:


> Haven't seen any real indications that he's offering comparable tunes to the larger companies. Just lots of hype and self-drawn graphs. It seems as if he's mainly tuning the projects no one wants to deal with at the moment. (Frankenturbos, Lobas, one-off BTs)


What's your definition of "real indications"? Because it's clear that you've read his website closely; you feel it is lacking for "indications" of mainstream software offerings? Also, as for their "self-drawn" marketing materials, is that a criticism? How do they differ from their equivalents on sites such as APR's? 




crew219 said:


> I suppose for owners of those setups, DM may be a better choice than going with a limited self-tune option such as Eurodyne Maestro.


That's a strong supposition.




crew219 said:


> Your logs don't show the full story. The logs show a snapshot of what's going on at that engine speed / load at that moment. Wouldn't you feel more comfortable knowing that your vehicle was tuned under controlled situations and not under whatever driving conditions you chose to log in?


DriverMotorsport has shown performance behavior under a variety of circumstances. The log data are posted here. The next step is for the car to be taken to a load-based dyno for further examination of the software's integrity. 




crew219 said:


> Also, VAG-COM logs are limited by the amount of data that they can collect simultaneously. A better interface would give more detailed information.


Thousands of tuners worldwide use comparable tools. VAG-COM is an agreed-upon standard by the plurality.




crew219 said:


> Personal information? All of that is publicly available. Just type his name into google...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bronson+dixon


This is a really creepy thing to do. You sure hate this guy, don't you?




crew219 said:


> I'm not an employee of APR despite all the stories that Bronson likes to craft about me. The only influence I had at APR was having his boss make him delete all the libelous comments he made about me on another forum, claiming that it was information that I gave him first hand.


How many lengthy screeds will you now need to post for you to feel vindicated? Do you have a plan for that?




crew219 said:


> I'm sure you're happy being able to find some software for a turbo that no one wants to support . . . just look at what's going on with GIAC . . .
> 
> Hard to make a tune for all vehicles running FTs when FT quality control doesn't seem to be consistent between turbos.


No one wants to support our products and we have bad quality control. Hmmm. So the glasses you're gazing through to make these judgments...do the lenses read "Gonzo Tuning" on one side and "APR" on the other?


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

I suspect if we ignore these posts altogether then they will go away. Responding to them only fuels the fire. Let's all stop feeding the trolls. Meaning no acknowledgement to anything they post, period. It's the only proven way.


----------



## kal-el21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Interested in going with DM with my K04 come spring time (NY winter is coming). But all the negativity definitely does make me more cautious (I'm sure I'm not the only one). I've been watching this thread develop since the start and will continue to keep an eye on it. I don't have plans for a Frankenturbo but its really an interesting thread and has helped me learn a thing or two.

It was said before by someone but I'd like to say it again, the aggrieved parties made their cases known, people can choose to take it or leave it. That's really all that can happen from here.

Ehh pointless post maybe, but just trying to positively contribute to the community.:thumbup:

Edit: forgot this wasn't the main Frankenturbo thread, either way


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

kal-el21 said:


> Interested in going with DM with my K04 come spring time (NY winter is coming). But all the negativity definitely does make me more cautious (I'm sure I'm not the only one). I've been watching this thread develop since the start and will continue to keep an eye on it. I don't have plans for a Frankenturbo but its really an interesting thread and has helped me learn a thing or two.
> 
> It was said before by someone but I'd like to say it again, the aggrieved parties made their cases known, people can choose to take it or leave it. That's really all that can happen from here.
> 
> Ehh pointless post maybe, but just trying to positively contribute to the community.:thumbup:


Hello from Syracuse! What part?


----------



## kal-el21 (Feb 2, 2012)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Hello from Syracuse! What part?


Lol, we've met, at Vicki's in Lpool back around July or something. I was in the BMP GTI looking to go K04, talking about your friend Patrick. I saw you post somewhere a few weeks ago, read your build, and realized who you were. Still love your car man.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

kal-el21 said:


> Lol, we've met, at Vicki's in Lpool back around July or something. I was in the BMP GTI looking to go K04, talking about your friend Patrick. I saw you post somewhere a few weeks ago, read your build, and realized who you were. Still love your car man.


Oh....Tom right? :wave: Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Are you directly accusing DriverMotorsport of stealing intellectual property? Or are you just citing circumstantial evidence and then conflating that into a picture you hope is damaging? If APR has a point of view on misappropriation of their IP, I'm sure they'll act on it. They did so with Gonzo Tuning, if you remember.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> No one wants to support our products and we have bad quality control. Hmmm. So the glasses you're gazing through to make these judgments...do the lenses read "Gonzo Tuning" on one side and "APR" on the other?


They did what now?

I've never had any legal issues with APR.

From what I heard, Branson worked as a sales guy for APR and signed a non-compete.

If you are not informed, you shouldn't speak.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

crew219 said:


> There's a difference between having a fancy shop vs having a basic shop where he can easily test his changes under controlled situations.
> 
> In his case, he's operating out of his house and simply adjusting based off logs provided to him. The problem with that is that it all comes down to the quality of the logs and customer feedback.
> 
> ...


Alot of people etune on hondata like this in the honda world and they have great success. I don't see what the gripe is here? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, those drawn graphs like the ones all over APR's site? 

Next!


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

I love insider trading. 

opcorn:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*BOOM!*opcorn:
Dave...what connections do you have with this forum that it would allow you to infest others threads with your personal vendetta onto Bronson? You must be highly regarded by the forum for them to ignore numerous reports of your BS. And I want you to know...You are full of Dung thinking that I followed Bronson into this tune purely on my ignorance. How F'n dare you insult my intelligence declaring that my switch to the K04+ was done with Bronson's wool over my eyes. I F'n wish you had said that to my face...you stupid little punk! Maybe the F'n forum will take notice now, right? I'll even report myself...because if I could reach through this F'n screen...I'd rip your F'n annoying throat out of your neck  Where are you? Maybe we can meet? I'm anywhere you want me to be...You F'n dumb $hit!


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

> I'm reporting myself...maybe we'll find out how important crew219 is now! F-off Vortex!


There...I reported myself 
I do not want anything else to do with Vortex...what a POS forum to allow this sort of BS onto someone's thread. Vortex and crew219..what a match made in heaven :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

donjuan1jr said:


> I love insider trading.
> 
> opcorn:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

This thread needs to be deleted all the way to just post #1

It went from a review of a product and service to total garbage. Nice job Vortex.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

^^^ Agreed. I wonder how much APR is paying their fanboy to troll.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn these idiots for consistently ruining good threads.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

xtravbx said:


> This thread needs to be deleted all the way to just post #1
> 
> It went from a review of a product and service to total garbage. Nice job Vortex.


 Yes...I couldn't get any moderator response to my own post pretending to be hostile...and then reporting myself opcorn:



SickTRed08FSI said:


> ^^^ Agreed. I wonder how much APR is paying their fanboy to troll.


< = :beer:



Tutti57 said:


> Damn these idiots for consistently ruining good threads.


 

Maybe we should just take off from here: http://myfastgti.com/volkswagen/thr...U-(APR-etc...)?p=350233&viewfull=1#post350233

My favorite...

reminds me of...


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Gagging!


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> My favorite...
> 
> reminds me of...


Yummm. Mind.......blown........


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

Really guys? Bacon in my review thread? You should all be ashamed....



Oh wait. I love Bacon.


MMMM... Bacon.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

^^^^ YUMMM. In all realism, I am really looking forward to seeing your dyno results. I`m running a K04 with W/M and debating on upgrade.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any guesses on what your goal for dyno # are?


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

big_c02 said:


> Any guesses on what your goal for dyno # are?


The wait is over fellas.... I had some time to sneak over to a dyno today. The results arent what I was expecting though.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Lovely :laugh:


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

It.... It creates BACON...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hp to bacon conversion please? Got nothin from a google search.


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

Tutti57 said:


> Hp to bacon conversion please? Got nothin from a google search.


I"ve been working closely with Frakenturbo and Driver Motorsport and was instructed not expose their proprietary HP to Bacon formula. I will share that this IS break through technology though.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I want one of those Bacon Mugs! :laugh:
I knew you could appreciate a VooDoo classic :thumbup:

Did you get that dyno graph from *P*ork*S*tuff*I*ndustries?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Dis thread tho....

On a totally separate note:

The amazing gang at HS Tuning took my slipping Southbend St2 Street clutch out. Its being replaced under warranty and upgraded to the endurance model at no charge..! 

I am just out labor. But hey that means a brand new clutch (tho the last one only had like 10k on it) for 400 bucks.

I'll report back tomorrow when I get the car. Been out of town all week while they've had it under the knife. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

Got off the dyno... Pretty damn happy with the numbers. The lower number tune is what will most likely be released to the public. I'll let Doug and Bronson jump in too. I also want to add that not only are the numbers good but it drives EXTREMELY well. Sorta like a 2+ WMI on steroids. I really love this car again 










I'll have more to post later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is a look at a couple of runs with SAE correction applied.










Congratulations to DriverMotorsport. The dyno numbers are impressive, but the car owner's satisfaction is even more important. The F23T now has another very strong software option via Bronson's new company. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Really happy for you BP...How were they at PSI? Any deal worked out for you? I will get there after I get the other tune installed and dialed in. Are we still going there together? Or are you satisfied as is? Bronson asked again and I told him IDK


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

PSI was a great facility. I highly recommend them although they dont have a ton of experience with VW/Audi. 

To be honest, I'm a little burnt out on logging and dyno pulls for now. I'd be up for it again but not for awhile. I just want to sit back and enjoy the car for awhile.


----------



## freshpots (Aug 7, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Major backtrack indeed! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> You and I both know what kind of numbers APR has been putting out on their K04 on the beta files. Those results have been made public from those who have chose to dyno the file and share their results. Clearly your customer did not have that file given his weak APR numbers. I should also point out that I stated "tuners" which does not exclusively imply only APR. GIAC has turned out high numbers on their K04 revisions over the years.
> 
> ...


Classic APR loving dick slinger right here ladies and gentlemen


----------



## coldfire (Mar 11, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Major backtrack indeed! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> You and I both know what kind of numbers APR has been putting out on their K04 on the beta files. Those results have been made public from those who have chose to dyno the file and share their results. Clearly your customer did not have that file given his weak APR numbers. I should also point out that I stated "tuners" which does not exclusively imply only APR. GIAC has turned out high numbers on their K04 revisions over the years.
> 
> ...


I am quite fed up with APR and its pole riding users here...apr makes good hardware...expensive but solid.....

their software department + CSR can go fornicate with them selves....

beta files my a$$. you know what separates apr from the rest? 

the rest are alot better when it comes to revisions...for example with apr...u buy their tune....and u have the misfire issue....you send countless logs etc back and forth with "tech support" only in the end to be polilety told to f-off....so now im XXX dollars in the hole for a tune that wont let me rev past 5k top of 5th gear or 6th.....i asked for a revision or an update...they told me take a hike.....what about the updated k04 files for the fsi? where is that? and the number they post on their site is a load of CRAP! 

FFS even unitronic will redo the tune for you! DOtuning will redo it to cater to your needs...Driver motorsport will redo it to cater to you...hell...even gonzo tuning will also....why are there so many people pissed off with apr k04 tunes on the fsi platform?....what their excuse? "oh sorry we only make our tunes for either VWR intake (overpriced) or the 300 dollar carbon fiber poop scoop....."

as for the F23t....i am waiting for people to put some decent miles on the car and report back accordingly with their HONEST reviews....same goes for ppl with k04+ tunes also...

/rant


----------



## vw20tfsi (Nov 23, 2013)

Brokenparts said:


> Got off the dyno... Pretty damn happy with the numbers. The lower number tune is what will most likely be released to the public. I'll let Doug and Bronson jump in too. I also want to add that not only are the numbers good but it drives EXTREMELY well. Sorta like a 2+ WMI on steroids. I really love this car again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow 300 wtq from 3200 rpm to 5900


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*DriverMotorsport F23T for FSI dyno video*

Here's a simple edit of footage shot by the car's owner during the DriverMotorsport dyno testing:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a simple edit of footage shot by the car's owner during the DriverMotorsport dyno testing:


Was anyone from Frankenturbo present Monday? Or was only BP there? I wanted to, but forgot, to head over there for that 
Wanted to meet Zach and watch the results :thumbup:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome combo. Wish I had the money to make this set up happen. 

If anyone is wondering what to get me for Christmas, now you know! I need a hpfp too. 

🎄🎁


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Very impressive! If you ever get a chance can you log the fuel system? Low side, task pressure, and injector duty cycle? I just upgraded to the TTRS pump and am curious if others will experience lie side fuel pressure serious the same way I did.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

SmithersSP said:


> Very impressive! If you ever get a chance can you log the fuel system? Low side, task pressure, and injector duty cycle? I just upgraded to the TTRS pump and am curious if others will experience lie side fuel pressure serious the same way I did.


Smithers - what were your symptoms of low side pressure problems?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

In order:  rail pressure dropping, injection duty cycle spiking to 10ms, and wastegate opening this dumping boost. The low side pump should never go below 4.5BAR but mine did....badly. I'm looking for more data points because I want to know if it simply a weak pump or if more fueling is required. I know my issue wasn't the controller because I tried two. I also had a newer rev pump.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

SmithersSP said:


> In order:  rail pressure dropping, injection duty cycle spiking to 10ms, and wastegate opening this dumping boost. The low side pump should never go below 4.5BAR but mine did....badly. I'm looking for more data points because I want to know if it simply a weak pump or if more fueling is required. I know my issue wasn't the controller because I tried two. I also had a newer rev pump.


I am going to log my low pressure when I am with my car again.

You know what's pathetic? One of the reasons I don't like going out of town for work, is that I have to drive some slushbox rental, when my GTI sits parked at home. I suppose it just makes me appreciate it's ridiculousness that much more.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I totally feel fir ya on that front. I have to travel a lot and find myself missing my GLI. Luckily the new Jetta SE's have a 1.8T which is fun compared to the rest of the **** boxes Avis offers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

SmithersSP said:


> In order:  rail pressure dropping, injection duty cycle spiking to 10ms, and wastegate opening this dumping boost. The low side pump should never go below 4.5BAR but mine did....badly. I'm looking for more data points because I want to know if it simply a weak pump or if more fueling is required.




I am sure the low pressure system is under 4.5bar on this car. I've seen pressures below that value -- and even as low as less than 3bar -- on cars running F23T airflows. But that reduction in pressure doesn't necessarily translate to problems. It depends on how your ECU's mapping addresses that condition. Here are a couple of discussion threads for the FSI-engine Audi A4. Those guys are also covering this question and considering the options.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/569612-How-to-Maestro-LPFP-maps

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-development?p=9267415&viewfull=1#post9267415


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Oh hey Doug hey Doug! Got something for you bro.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

I need an f23t like right effing now! I've got oil leaking from my stock turbo (into dv) and a whistling noise when I accelerate (and not the spooling).


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

I just ordered a f23t yesterday! ... then I found out my n276 valve is going bad. fml


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

And thank you for that order! Hope you enjoy it!


----------

